# Euchomenella macrops



## ThorEH (Sep 2, 2007)

A new photosession today, this time of my _Euchomenella macrops_


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 2, 2007)

lol, loving it eyes!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2007)

Very beautiful creature, it's eyes are so peaceful


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely mantis, beautiful eyes - wonderful photographs! :wink:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 3, 2007)

:lol: look like giant drops of dew!


----------



## ThorEH (Sep 10, 2007)

A new pic today... of my first adult macrops. Not easy to take pictures of, as it flies away all the time


----------



## Kriss (Sep 10, 2007)

Great Pics! I am hoping to have a few nymphs arriving this week.

One I have wanted to try for ages so fingers crossed!  8)


----------

